# router base plate



## lwitherow (Nov 27, 2005)

I have a craftsman router # 130.26620, looking for quality base plate that accepts good guide bushings, also would like to know who made this router for sears, that might help me find base plate,

thanks, lpw


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lpw

I would suggest the Milescraft plate, it will fit you router and will let you use the PC type guides...

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement

==========




lwitherow said:


> I have a craftsman router # 130.26620, looking for quality base plate that accepts good guide bushings, also would like to know who made this router for sears, that might help me find base plate,
> 
> thanks, lpw


----------

